# Rottweilers



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there any other rotty owners on here, mine is a big softy, and defo one of my favourite dogs, I do believe they get a bad press, which is not deserved...


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

We own a American rotty, he's absolutely soft has a brush and brilliant with kids too and your right they dont deserve the reputation they have.. blame the stupid owners not the dogs.


Heres a pic of him


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

scorpy said:


> Is there any other rotty owners on here, mine is a big softy, and defo one of my favourite dogs, I do believe they get a bad press, which is not deserved...


I cannot own a rottweiler as something in many shorter coated breeds affects me...sounds strange I know, but long coated German shepherds=fine, Short coat=a problem and the same goes for many other short coat breeds which includes the rottie. So I have to be content fussing the ones I meet out with my dogs.

It is true they are one of the breeds with an extremely undeserved bad reputations. They are most often soppy clowns, just looking for fun, affection or to entertain. I have the most generous and gentle German shepherd in the universe, and have to admit sometimes being quite disappointed in those that cannot get past breed prejudice and she her for her....I have a few times had the same people who have avoided me and my dog then move on to fuss (or introduce their child or dog to) a small fluffy breed further down the road to find the small is not that friendly and had a s****** to myself, they will never change their views though, no matter how calm a big dog like the GSD or Rottie etc is as they walk past, and how snappy and barky the mop look a like is they will still believe that one is fine based on it being a cute breed and the other a risk no matter what their own eyes tell them.

Saying that I was sat in Barclays Bank the today with both my dogs (other one a retriever) and Morgan the GSD was getting ALL the love and attention from the people who approached us


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

On the horse yard we have a rescue rottie called Roxi who we got off death row due to aggression issues


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Kare said:


> I cannot own a rottweiler as something in many shorter coated breeds affects me...sounds strange I know, but long coated German shepherds=fine, Short coat=a problem and the same goes for many other short coat breeds which includes the rottie. So I have to be content fussing the ones I meet out with my dogs.
> 
> It is true they are one of the breeds with an extremely undeserved bad reputations. They are most often soppy clowns, just looking for fun, affection or to entertain. I have the most generous and gentle German shepherd in the universe, and have to admit sometimes being quite disappointed in those that cannot get past breed prejudice and she her for her....I have a few times had the same people who have avoided me and my dog then move on to fuss (or introduce their child or dog to) a small fluffy breed further down the road to find the small is not that friendly and had a s****** to myself, they will never change their views though, no matter how calm a big dog like the GSD or Rottie etc is as they walk past, and how snappy and barky the mop look a like is they will still believe that one is fine based on it being a cute breed and the other a risk no matter what their own eyes tell them.
> 
> Saying that I was sat in Barclays Bank the today with both my dogs (other one a retriever) and Morgan the GSD was getting ALL the love and attention from the people who approached us



How about one like this?
Google Image Result for http://molosserdogs.com/gallery/albums/userpics/22800/cooper_longhairrottie.jpg

I like rotties but have had a bad experience with one in the past, not saying it's a problem with rotties as a breed as I've bad experiences with a couple of other dogs which wouldn't stop me wanting to own that breed. I've known some lovely soft rotties but they are not my first choice of dog breed, I prefer Shepherds.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

samurai said:


> How about one like this?
> Google Image Result for http://molosserdogs.com/gallery/albums/userpics/22800/cooper_longhairrottie.jpg
> 
> I like rotties but have had a bad experience with one in the past, not saying it's a problem with rotties as a breed as I've bad experiences with a couple of other dogs which wouldn't stop me wanting to own that breed. I've known some lovely soft rotties but they are not my first choice of dog breed, I prefer Shepherds.


he is a good looking dog. Maybe he would be fine. I am likely to get a Hovawart as the next dog after my GSD, they look similar if a little slimmer built. I will not get another GSD straight off, I could not bear it after lossing my angel.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Kare said:


> he is a good looking dog. Maybe he would be fine. I am likely to get a Hovawart as the next dog after my GSD, they look similar if a little slimmer built. I will not get another GSD straight off, I could not bear it after lossing my angel.


GSDs tend to leave massive paw prints in our hearts. We could never have another one since losing our girl Fabe hence why we got the rottie


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

My two bitches, Carmen and Amy. They're silly soft, but intelligent, manipulative and domineering. It's what gets them into trouble when they're owned by idiots. 




















Kare said:


> I cannot own a rottweiler as something in many shorter coated breeds affects me...sounds strange I know, but long coated German shepherds=fine, Short coat=a problem and the same goes for many other short coat breeds which includes the rottie. So I have to be content fussing the ones I meet out with my dogs.


Aye, my mum can't touch mine as she comes up in a rash, but she's fine with anything long haired. I think it's the dust.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got a Rottie and a Shepherd we got the Rottie when we suddenly lost Mitch our young Shepherd, we just couldnt bare to replace him.
Kye is a real big daft oaf who is very agile, not as heavy as some you see about though.


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Kare said:


> I cannot own a rottweiler as something in many shorter coated breeds affects me...sounds strange I know, but long coated German shepherds=fine, Short coat=a problem and the same goes for many other short coat breeds which includes the rottie. So I have to be content fussing the ones I meet out with my dogs.
> 
> It is true they are one of the breeds with an extremely undeserved bad reputations. They are most often soppy clowns, just looking for fun, affection or to entertain. I have the most generous and gentle German shepherd in the universe, and have to admit sometimes being quite disappointed in those that cannot get past breed prejudice and she her for her....I have a few times had the same people who have avoided me and my dog then move on to fuss (or introduce their child or dog to) a small fluffy breed further down the road to find the small is not that friendly and had a s****** to myself, they will never change their views though, no matter how calm a big dog like the GSD or Rottie etc is as they walk past, and how snappy and barky the mop look a like is they will still believe that one is fine based on it being a cute breed and the other a risk no matter what their own eyes tell them.
> 
> Saying that I was sat in Barclays Bank the today with both my dogs (other one a retriever) and Morgan the GSD was getting ALL the love and attention from the people who approached us


 


I no what you mean, isn't it true that the most aggressive dog in the wqorld, as regards to bites and snapping is the Chihauhau, or how ever you spell it lol


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Carlie said:


> My two bitches, Carmen and Amy. They're silly soft, but intelligent, manipulative and domineering. It's what gets them into trouble when they're owned by idiots.
> 
> image
> image
> ...


 



Top picture looks like mine, the bottom picture looks like a right little poser :2thumb:


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have two rotties who are both brilliant with my two young children. I have people walking their kids in the road away from us when I'm walking them or picking up their dogs from mine.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's our German rescue bitch, Jessica Bearington Harvey:



















Edit: one more!


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

sharna86 said:


> I have two rotties who are both brilliant with my two young children. I have people walking their kids in the road away from us when I'm walking them or picking up their dogs from mine.


 
Even though there big softies, do you not find they can also be very protective? Mine is, everyone knows him on the estate, all think he's a big softy, but he is also very protective if the needs be..


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Moosey said:


> Here's our German rescue bitch, Jessica Bearington Harvey:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 

How cute big smiles, beautiful dogs


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I really like Rottweilers and I love that they're no longer generally docked. 
I have to add that I have NEVER personally met a Rottweiler who would fit the bad reputation this breed has these days. All the ones I've encountered where soppy and friendly.


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

BMo1979 said:


> I really like Rottweilers and I love that they're no longer generally docked.
> I have to add that I have NEVER personally met a Rottweiler who would fit the bad reputation this breed has these days. All the ones I've encountered where soppy and friendly.


 
I agree, when I got my rotty before this one it was just before the tail ban came in, I was told by the not so wise that cos it has a tail, it isn't a proper rotty, but eventually they realised he was. Maybe its bad owners or films like OMEN that help to give rotts a bad name, who knows.

Speaking of the not so wise, I also use to have a 6ft kingsnake, just going off topic a little, I was told it will grow over ten foot, because thats how big snakes grow, the advise was given by someone who has never owned snakes, the same person told me my first Burmese would eat my daughter the first chance it gets, ridiculas exagerated information is what influences people against all sorts of pets and animals they know nothing about.

Unbelievable but so true...:gasp:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

scorpy said:


> How cute big smiles, beautiful dogs


Thankyou! She's soft as poop!


BMo1979 said:


> I really like Rottweilers and I love that they're no longer generally docked.
> I have to add that I have NEVER personally met a Rottweiler who would fit the bad reputation this breed has these days. All the ones I've encountered where soppy and friendly.


I love that Jess still has her tail! She looks like a proper dog <3


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

scorpy said:


> Even though there big softies, do you not find they can also be very protective? Mine is, everyone knows him on the estate, all think he's a big softy, but he is also very protective if the needs be..


Yep their both very protective. My boy knows if I'm a bit worried walking him at night and he will walk close to me do he's touching me as he knows it relaxes me. Brilliant dogs as long as their brought up right.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Moosey said:


> I love that Jess still has her tail! She looks like a proper dog <3


I did not look twice at them when they were all docked. 
A far better looking breed complete with tails.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

scorpy said:


> I no what you mean, isn't it true that the most aggressive dog in the wqorld, as regards to bites and snapping is the Chihauhau, or how ever you spell it lol


I think it's the daxie that's at the top of that list (love daxies ), chis can be pretty scary although they are just scared themselves (once they've warmed up to someone they are lovely too). Any dog can snap, sometimes i wish there were no breeds at all as people make so many assumptions from just the way a dog looks


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

samurai said:


> Any dog can snap, sometimes i wish there were no breeds at all as people make so many assumptions from just the way a dog looks


This is the fact that is so annoying, all these parents warning their children away from certain breeds puts them in danger, because they are then bitten or even savaged by a breed their Mummy didn't say was dangerous. What is wrong with just teaching good manners and care around all dogs?

Similar to the stranger danger campaign (early 80's), that was one of the most dangerous campaigns ever run, it got every child in every country it was run in on the watch for men in brown trenchcoats, whilst in fact the biggest dangers to children were and still are people they knew....and people at the BBC apparently!! :gasp:


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep got a 7yr old girl...and she's a softy !!!!!!!!
Still thinks she's a yorkie or another small breed as she likes to come up for a cuddle...lolol

Here is a pic of her a few yrs back with our youngest sone..





With ziggy the Ambull x Bullmastiff


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

*best breed ever'''''''''''''''''''most loyal and protective to the family breed,,ive had.............*


----------



## getdown (Jan 8, 2012)

I never owned a rottie my self but I have met some. I really remeber one i met when i was younger , it was my friends uncles dog and that dog is still the best dog i have met. What i like whit the rottie is that they generally
are willing to please, great whit kinds and have a off switch meaning it also can relax. But I think there is a lot of crap breeding in the breed. we have to remember that the rottie is a working breed and do not suit everyone.
The breed has changed in a very short time, more in the negative way imo.
The rotties i se today is not what it was 20 ears ago, I have been in top rottweiler competitions and even there this can be noticed.
Its a shame and we should not change the breed just because we aren't willing to work them. 

Bad rep seems to come when a breed becomes popular and attracts wrong people.

Its a shame  

sorry if my english is not the best.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

Random fact: a Rottweilers bite is more powerful than a pit bulls.


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

SUPER HANS said:


> Random fact: a Rottweilers bite is more powerful than a pit bulls.


another fact, german shephard has a harder bite than a pit bull, just. rotties have the hardest tested bite than any other dog .


----------



## scorpy (Nov 10, 2012)

Speakin of which does anyone know were you can get really big boned rots from?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

scorpy said:


> another fact, german shephard has a harder bite than a pit bull, just. rotties have the hardest tested bite than any other dog .


I don't doubt it.


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

After recently being victim of a rottweiler attack i'd just like to say.....
I want one! my friend came over today and bought their Rottweiler with them, within 2 seconds of letting them in the house this dog was sat on my lap trying to kiss me and just had the cutest grin on her face... how can you not love these dogs?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Perrin93 said:


> After recently being victim of a rottweiler attack i'd just like to say.....
> I want one! my friend came over today and bought their Rottweiler with them, within 2 seconds of letting them in the house this dog was sat on my lap trying to kiss me and just had the cutest grin on her face... how can you not love these dogs?


Sorry dog owners but I do think the girls beat the boys hands down, few things sweeter than a little female rottie.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

My girl grins as well! Usually when she's trying to show me how good she's being for a treat :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i love rotties, i lost my boy last year and i've never been the same, i miss him so much. I got a dobermann after him cos i couldnt get another rotty so soon after losing him, i was worried i'd constantly be comparing them or that it'd remind me every day of losing him. But i do plan on having another rotty when i can, i miss rotty snuggles!

here's my best boy


----------

